# Ten Twisty Puzzles Every Cuber Should Have



## DarkPrince946 (Aug 30, 2012)

So right now I have a WitTwo, a Dayan Zhanchi and a Shenshou 4x4.
And I'm looking for interesting cubes that I can add to my collection.
So in your opinion, what are ten twisty puzzles every cuber should have?


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 30, 2012)

1. Guhong
2. Wittwo
3. Zhanchi
4. SS 4x4
5. SS 5x5
6. SS 6x6
7. SS 7x7
8. Rubik's brand 3x3
9. 50mm Zhanchi
10. Mf8 Megaminx


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 30, 2012)

WitTwo
ZhanChi
SS4
SS5
SS6
SS7
MF8 v2 Megaminx
Cubetwist Square-1
Rubik's Clock
QJ Pyraminx

I liek official events lal


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Aug 30, 2012)

Dayan stickerless (any model)


----------



## emolover (Aug 31, 2012)

WitTwo
LinYung V2
SS4
SS5
SS6
SS7
SS8
Professor Pyraminx
Tuttminx
Gigaminx


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 31, 2012)

Wittwo
Zhanchi
Ss 4x4
SS 5x5
SS 6x6
SS 7x7
Qj megaminx v2
New speedcubing MeFferts pyraminx
Calvins square1
50mm zhanchi


----------



## Drake (Aug 31, 2012)

1. You said only 10, so I will include 2x2x2-7x7x7 together. 2x2x2 witwo, 3x3x3, zhanchi/guhong v2, 4x4x4 SS probably, 5x5x5 SS, 6x6x6 SS, 7x7x7 SS...
2. Pyraminx (Meffert's).
3. Skewb (Meffert's for sure!)
4. Rex cube (Meffert's).
5. Curvy copter (Meffert's).
And for the rest well..


----------



## wasianrubiks (Aug 31, 2012)

Easy
1. Zhanchi
2. Guhong
3. Stickerless Dayan Cube (Guhong or Zhanchi imo)
4. Wittwo
5,6,7, and 8 - Shenshou 4x4 5x5 6x6 and 7x7
9. Pyraminx (QJ imo)
10. Megaminx QJ v2
plus everyone needs there "first cube" usually a rubiks brand


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 31, 2012)

Drake said:


> 3. Skewb (Meffert's for sure!)


Ahem.

1.) Rubik's 3x3
2.) Blue F
3.) A-V
4.) F-II
5.) Any DaYan 3x3
6.) ES 2x2 (for comparison)
7.) WitTwo
8.) ES 4x4 (for comparison)
9.) SS4
10.) *LanLan Skewb*


----------



## gpyl (Aug 31, 2012)

1. Guhong
2. Wittwo
3. Zhanchi
4. SS 4x4
5. SS 5x5
6. SS 6x6
7. SS 7x7
8. LanLan Skewb
9. QJ Pyraminx
10. Mf8 Megaminx


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Aug 31, 2012)

1. Guhong
2. Zhanchi
3. Wittwo
4. SS 4x4
5. SS 5x5
6. SS 6x6
7. SS 7x7
8. Mf8 megaminx
9. Mf8 Sq-1
10. Stickerless dayan cube


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 31, 2012)

1.Guhong
2.Another guhong
3.Wittwo
4.Guhong 2
5.SS4
6.SS5
7.42mm zhanchi for taking out
8.Some 3x3 modded by someone else
9.Zhanchi
10.Something funny (e.g. sq1)


----------



## puzzlegod354 (Aug 31, 2012)

Shengshou and Dayan products


----------



## Godmil (Aug 31, 2012)

2x2: WitTwo
3x3: ZhanChi
4x4: SS v3/4
5x5
7x7
3x3x2
3x3x4
Pyraminx
Megaminx
clock


----------



## DNFphobia (Aug 31, 2012)

1. WitTwo
2. Zhanchi 
3. SS 4x4x4
4. SS 5x5x5
5. SS 6x6x6
6. SS 7x7x7
7. mf8 Megaminx
8. QJ Pyraminx
9. mf8 Square-1 (ver 1)
10. Lanlan Skewb


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 31, 2012)

1. Zhanchi (regular, 55mm or 50mm)
2. one of: Guhong v2, Lingyun v2, any stickerless Dayan 3x3x3
3. Wittwo
4. SS 4x4x4 (v3 or v4)
5. SS 5x5x5
6. QJ or Meffert's v2(?) pyraminx
7. mf8 or Meffert's v2(?) megaminx
8-10. three of: Calvin's Puzzle Square-1, Lanlan Skewb, Rubik's brand Clock, Gigaminx, SS 6x6x6, SS or V-cube 7x7x7,


----------



## Petro Leum (Aug 31, 2012)

1. rubiks storebought
2.wittwo 2x2
2. SS 4x4
3. SS 7x7
4.a HUGE 3x3
5. 3x3 Type C4
6. A custom mod 3x3 from cubicle.us
7. QJ Pyraminx
8. a Clock
9. A square-1
10.Mirror Blocks


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 31, 2012)

Alpha V
Alpha V
Alpha V
Alpha V
Alpha V
Alpha V
Alpha V
Alpha V
Alpha V
FII


----------



## MostEd (Aug 31, 2012)

x10 Dayan 3x3 Cube


----------



## Couber (Dec 31, 2020)

Gan 11m pro
Calvin’s Megaminx edt: gigaminx


Redi cube
Qiyi coin pyraminx
Calvin’s cuboid cube
Moyu 0x0
Sengso Big cubes
Rubiks “speed” cube
Assymetrical cube
Qiyi Qifa


----------

